# USB Logitech mouse

## tyreth

I'm having a very difficult time installing a USB mouse.  I think I have all the right kernel options set...I have available information in /proc/bus/usb/devices and it lists the logitech mouse that I'm trying to install.

When I set the kernel up with usb it even automatically created /dev/input/mice and a link from it to /dev/usbmouse, with 13:63 or whatever it's supposed to be.

Problem is, the mouse won't move in Xfree.  Also, at www.linux-usb.org it said that when I cat /dev/input/mice I should see junk on the screen when I move the mouse or press buttons.

The mouse does work because winXP is installed on the same machine and works in there.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?  Is it kernel, or something else?

Thanks

----------

## MacMasta

That sounds a lot like my setup - and my logitech works just fine.

Is X set up to use the correct mouse device? The default is /dev/mouse, I think - you need /dev/input/mice.

~Mac~

----------

## tyreth

I'm quite sure the problem is not with X's configuration.  I put it to /dev/input/mice.

The usb guide said cat /dev/input/mice should show garbage to the screen as you move the mouse and press buttons.  Mine just sits blank.

----------

## tyreth

Got it working was a missed kernel config.

Thanks anyway

----------

## ziwo

Hi tyreth

 *tyreth wrote:*   

> Got it working was a missed kernel config.
> 
> 

 

Could you please explain, which kernel congfigs are you missing ?

I think, I´ve got the same problem.

thx

ziwo

----------

## OdinsDream

Yes, please explain the solution, I'd be very happy if I could also get my USB mouse working. 

It doesn't even light up...

----------

## JefP@@

I've got a usb logitech optical iFeel mouse

here are my usb kernel config settings: 

Section USB support :

Support for usb

Preliminary usb device file system

UHCI alternate driver (js) -> could be you have to use the one just above (it's either one of them)

USB human interface device (full hid) support

/dev/hiddev raw hid device support

Section Input core support

Input score support

Mouse support

that's all

once you're booted, you should sheck whether you have a /dev/input/mouse0 device

if so, you're all set, and prob. want gpm to run for console action  :Razz: 

gpm -m /dev/input/mouse0 -t imps2

Xfree's config file should have an entry like this :

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Mouse1"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option "Protocol"    "Imps/2"

     Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

     Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

mkay, that should work  :Wink: 

----------

## goatdemon

ive tried all of this and it still doesnt work, also i dont get a mouse0.  any other ideas? i've gotten my mouse to work on rh7.3 and slack8.1 but not gentoo so far.

----------

## Esben

 *goatdemon wrote:*   

> ive tried all of this and it still doesnt work, also i dont get a mouse0.  any other ideas? i've gotten my mouse to work on rh7.3 and slack8.1 but not gentoo so far.

 

What does

```
dmesg | grep usb
```

output for you?

Try rechecking you kernel options. You need Input core support + Mouse Support (and an appropriate resolution) in the "input core support" section; and under "USB support" you need "USB Human interface Device" and HID input layer support.

----------

## travisau

Hi.  I have a wireless logitech usb mouse.  In the kernel I enabled support for usb as well as USB Human Interface Device support and HID input layer support.  You will also need to pick ehci,uhci,or ohci depending on your usb chipset on the motherboard.  Also enable input core support and mouse support under that.  As for the XF86Config here is what I have and my usb mouse works as well as the ps/2 touchpad on my laptop.

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier "usbmouse"

	Driver "mouse"

	Option "Protocol" "imps/2"

	Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

	Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Screen "Screen 1"

	InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

	InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Hope this helps....

----------

